# A question I feel is often asked: Luggage in Chicago



## zoltan (Jul 23, 2010)

...so feel free to point me to the right place rather than having a new discussion; I couldn't find it through a search.

I am contemplating whether to take a long way round on the way from Indianapolis to Detroit, via Chicago rather than greyhounds via Dayton, OH, so as to have time in Chicago during the day. Are there any places where you can securely deposit luggage for the day around downtown Chicago?

Also, suggestions of how to pass the day would be very welcome. And of eating to be done.


----------



## SharonLPK (Jul 23, 2010)

Indeed if you do a search, esp of trip reports, you will find good info about spending time in Chicago. Close to Union Station is the Willis (formerly Sears) Tower, Giordano's pizza.

As far as storing luggage, etc. there are lockers for rent in the baggage claim area (also some in boarding area c). The regular size, on our last trip, held a duffle, 3 full backpacks and a couple of blankets, to give you an idea. Speaking of our last trip a week ago, quite a few of the locker areas were not working (they run electronically) but hopefully thats been fixed by now.


----------



## zoltan (Jul 23, 2010)

They have automated lockers even in spite of the general fear of unattended baggage?


----------



## SharonLPK (Jul 23, 2010)

zoltan said:


> They have automated lockers even in spite of the general fear of unattended baggage?


Well, yes, but when you think about it, the common practice of checking baggage in a hotel before/after checkout could pose a risk too...


----------



## caravanman (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,

I used the left luggage facilities at Chicago Union station about 5 weeks ago and many of them were out of use then.. but we did manage to find a vacant locker near the baggage area, away from the waiting rooms.

Last December, I attended a wedding in India, and incorporated as many train rides as possible into our trip.. At one point, we wanted to leave our bags at the main Victoria terminus, in Mumbai, while we went looking for some food.

Oh boy, what a rigmarole.. First we wait in line to reach the desk, then we are told we have to have padlocks on each opening zipper.. cheap padlocks are sold nearby, so we buy some of those.. then back in line.. OK now? Nope! You have to get them x rayed and a white sticky tag and a rubber stamp to seal each padlock.. back in line, then, last but not least a form to fill with passport details and train ticket to show... and a fee of about 10 cents too!

Mind you, it was the station where many were shot and killed by terrorists a while earlier, so understandable, but I had a sneaking suspicion that the Indian Railways like everything done in triplicate, anyway!

Cheers,

Eddie 

ps I use the term "wait in line" in it's broadest sense... more of a free for all !


----------



## Chepe2022 (Jul 23, 2010)

We wanted to use the lockers run by the SmartCart people, but at 4 dollars an hour we passed on that. To bad, because I would love to drop off our gear for a day at Union Station and just take Metra around for the heck of it.


----------



## SharonLPK (Jul 23, 2010)

Chepe2022 said:


> We wanted to use the lockers run by the SmartCart people, but at 4 dollars an hour we passed on that. To bad, because I would love to drop off our gear for a day at Union Station and just take Metra around for the heck of it.


I believe there may be a maximum per day charge. Yes it's pricey but can be worth it since you cram alot in there and it sure beats lugging stuff around while trying to see the sights


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 23, 2010)

The earlier post by Eddie gave me a thought! (I know that can be dangerous!




) If traveling on a day that the Cardinal is running, would it be possible to check your luggage from IND to CHI and "forget" to retrieve it until just before the Michigan train departs?



That way, there would be no locker storage fee!


----------



## PerRock (Jul 24, 2010)

There is also a baggage storage area in the metropolitan lounge (or so I've been told) if you are a sleeping car pax you can store your luggage there. I believe it is a free (tip they attendant) service.

peter


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 24, 2010)

PerRock said:


> There is also a baggage storage area in the metropolitan lounge (or so I've been told) if you are a sleeping car pax you can store your luggage there. I believe it is a free (tip they attendant) service.
> 
> peter



Thats where we checked our luggage when we went out for a walk and for Starbucks Coffee before we boarded the CL in June. Its a large baggage room and there is a porter there. You can check all of your carryon stuff and go out for snacks, coffee a walk or whatever.


----------

